# Interesting head Stone



## caddy (May 19, 2009)




----------



## cbryant (May 19, 2009)

Interesting thoughts on the Democratic party of the 19th century (I am a bit rusty on my 1800's politics).

As far as Joshua's post, is this how most PBers break the news to their kids?


----------



## larryjf (May 19, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

Actually, the Democratic party of the 18th and 19th centuries was much more in line with a limited federal government and preserving the rights of individuals and states.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 19, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Actually, the Democratic party of the 18th and 19th centuries was much more in line with a limited federal government and preserving the rights of individuals and states.



This wa true even into the 20th century when even in the liberal 1960's JFK and H.H. Humphey would be considered conservitive today. Based on that man's headstone I think we would have gotten along pretty good.


----------



## jandrusk (May 19, 2009)

Josh's picture has me in stitches.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 19, 2009)

Jackson was the man. He fought the Big Bank.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Jackson was the man. He fought the Big Bank.





And, he liked a big cheese!


----------



## caddy (May 19, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Jackson was the man. He fought the Big Bank.



Just an FYI, our own ( chattanooga) Jon Meacham has a book out on Jackson!


Jon Meacham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

I have to wonder if a son-in-law was in charge of this headstone:





And then there is this classic:


----------

